# New Fish Compatibility App



## nlgordaz (May 15, 2009)

I just finished developing an application that shows compatibility for fresh water fish. This information is already available on a lot of other great aquarium sites (as well as here), but I have never seen it in app form. 

I'm looking for feedback. What do you think? - iFishNY - Fresh Water Fish Compatibility 


Thanks, 
Noah


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm seeing alot of misleading information.. I couldn't list it all but I'll give a start. Livebearers shouldn't be high compatability with fish that require acidic water, brackish puffer fish probable aren't the best match for plants due to salt and the shark compatability... well... I dont know if anything would be high compatibility with the broad term sharks. That was another thing, many of the categories are too general. Oh and anabantoids(sp?) such as betta and gourami dont generally do well with other anabantoids.

That being said.. it's a start. Good idea but I dont envy the work required to get that going.


----------



## nlgordaz (May 15, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback.

The compatibilities are not absolute and are based on experience and research. Perhaps I should change it from High, Medium, and Low to Usually, Sometimes, and Rarely?

It is supposed to give general information. I didn't want to be precise because the data doesn't exist and I've seen two species that conventional visdom says "don't get along", but get along fine - Each fish is different. I've checked other (less cool) apps and guides online and while a bit different, own data is similar. HEre are a few - http://www.aquariumfish.net/information/how_to_choose_fish.htm#top2 http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/freshwater_compatibility_chart.php 

Thank you very much for your feedback.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Agreed with what Ladayen said, there is a lot of work to do with that but yes it is a start.

The cichlids need to be sorted out for one, the compatibility of some they suggest as medium are totally wrong. The medium compatibility fish would be dinner in a matter of seconds for some cichlids.


----------



## nlgordaz (May 15, 2009)

Tazman said:


> The cichlids need to be sorted out for one, the compatibility of some they suggest as medium are totally wrong. The medium compatibility fish would be dinner in a matter of seconds for some cichlids.


 Excellent point. Thank you very much.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

nlgordaz said:


> Thank you for the feedback.
> 
> The compatibilities are not absolute and are based on experience and research. Perhaps I should change it from High, Medium, and Low to Usually, Sometimes, and Rarely?
> 
> ...


 
While there may be exceptions to whether fishes will be compatible(can't change inherent behaivors),many factors are involved besides aggressive,or territorial nature of species.
Diet's,water parameter's,temperature,swimming space, substrate, lighting,filtration,are only a few.
If conventional wisdom or concensus is that two species will not be compatible, it should be noted and in the interest of long term health of fishes,, all of the above taken into consideration.
Otherwise,it's all only a collection of opinion's of which there are many. (mine included)
Data does exist, and for last forty year's,,I have been searching it out, while noting my own observations.


----------



## nlgordaz (May 15, 2009)

I agree. Thank you so much for your insight. I would have been better off coding an app with less subjective and contextual data, like an app that determines the minimum size take you need for each fish.

It's a pretty nice app though, right? Aesthetically?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Heres another chart, still very general though I would consider it slightly more accurate then either of the ones you linked before. Freshwater & Brackish Compatibility Chart

Are you familiar with aqadvisor.com? It provides species by species compatibility and you can check out a desired tank stock and see if it flags any issues. Again just another tool but it is worth checking out.


Aesthictically yes it's simple and clean, looks good. I might suggest a slightly larger font size though.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

nlgordaz said:


> I agree. Thank you so much for your insight. I would have been better off coding an app with less subjective and contextual data, like an app that determines the minimum size take you need for each fish.
> 
> It's a pretty nice app though, right? Aesthetically?


Yes,,needs a lot of work that most aren't up to but is a good start.
Problem lies with many of these,, in that if you look long enough,,you'll note that many are same info copied perhaps not directly,, but same mis-information.
Talk to breeder's,old timer's,books from the library, or purchase them used online.
These sources are much more accurate although some books may be a bit dated.


----------

